# Nissan Service Manual needed



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey if anyone of you guys out there have the official Nissan Service Manual, which covers my 200SX model in a pdf file, I would be over the moon. I would only need too print the section on the 200sx out, dont care how many pages long!

I love my car and keeping it till she no longer runs(RIP)

I have a booster valve fitted with a gauge its been boosted to 1 bar and you can feel the torque(originally 0.5). How much more can this T25 Turbo be pushed so it is within the limit of blowing up on me?

Greetz fellow members


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

If your pushin 1 bar on a t-25 your at the limit. It won't live long at those boost levels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I don't boost that often anyway, and don't hammer it! I got the Official S13 service manual in pdf format. It was a 26meg d/l and just over 860 pages long!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to the main "general" section

-Sam


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

Blade Runner said:


> *Well I don't boost that often anyway, and don't hammer it! I got the Official S13 service manual in pdf format. It was a 26meg d/l and just over 860 pages long!
> *


S13 manual...is that the official JDM S13 manual?? Where did you get it from? Where can I down load from?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

To my knowlege, Nissan service manuals can only be had in paper form. Call Courtesy in Dallas. If they don't have it, they'll put you in contact with the publisher/distributor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

How very wrong your knowlege is!

Hey I am not lying I got the proper service manual in pdf format for the S13 Nissan 200SX only, found it on the net. Kindly keep your thoughts too your self. Don't insult me again, I will take great offence, you have been warned.

JayHawk I will find you the URL ok and send you a PM and then you can tell bitter old man that I am right in what I have said ok

Bitter old man have you heard of peeps who have a scanner and have very kindly scanned every page and transformed it into pdf format for people like myself too download.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

na I will post the link here as it has the s14 in pdf as well, so the bitter old man can view for himself

http://datnet.org/new/techinfo/


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Blade Runner looks like a fantastic link.... lots of good info. The S13 manual looks like it only covers the CA18DET engine and not the SR20DET. I guess most of the SR20DET info from the S14 could be applied to the S13 model too.

Thanks once again


----------

